# HELP!! My Maltese is chewing on her paws and etc READ!!!



## Bluboo78 (Jun 5, 2011)

Please help me,
My name is Kris, and I own a 3 year old Maltese. I live with my aunt.
And we seek desperate advice! Our zoey, is not ONLY
Chewing her paws and tail. She Hides under the furniture? ;( She started this behavior about a month ago, peeing on the carpet. Humping on our dachaund, Daisy's head. Been really horrible. Is there such thing as 'doggy depression' ??
Please write to me at [email protected]
Zoey, won't eat some days, she hunches her back like a cat when approached?? Why ??? Can anyone help me out so I know how much I have to pay at the vets? I have video of her  but.... She just sits there all frozen like., please write ASAP I have an iPhone so I'll respond to ALL!!!!! I PROMIsE!!!! Thank you!!! Kris


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would take her to the vet tomorrow. Nobody on a forum can really give you any other advice, sorry. As far as the cost, it really depends on where you live, and even then it could vary.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunching over can sometimes mean pain and so can other erratic behaviors. I would take her to the vet. Bring the video with you as well so the vet can see what you're talking about. Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

She could have a bladder infection or any of a number of issues, but she is obviously in major distress and needs to be seen ASAP. Have you just recently moved there?? Please just get her to the vet tomorrow to be checked out.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would almost guarantee that she is not depressed, she is sick. Rouching the back, hiding, peeing can all be signs of a number of illness's. She needs vet attention ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a UTI some sort of kidney or bladder infection. Amber did those very things until we found she had a kidney infection. took a month to treat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This post just looked like spam to me with the email. I reported it. Sorry if not the case.........


----------



## Bluboo78 (Jun 5, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> This post just looked like spam to me with the email. I reported it. Sorry if not the case.........


You idiot! I did NOT SPAM noone !!! That's my REAL
Email addy you twit! Why'd you notify me!!?? You'd better go back
To the page you reported me on and apologize!!! I have done NO harm!!! Your MEAN!!! I just got home this morning after taking my Zoey to the Vet to find your horrible FAKE spam insult!!! Well I'll have you know!!! Im apalled at you!!! I see I was looking for help in the WRONG place, AND WILL
NOT BUY a subsciption to this snobby page! Humph!:smilie_tischkante::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Um...spam or not, you probably want to check the way you speak to people here on SM if you're expecting help. It was an honest mistake and as you can see, no one banned your account. Please refrain from name calling/insults going forward.


----------



## Bluboo78 (Jun 5, 2011)

admin said:


> Um...spam or not, you probably want to check the way you speak to people here on SM if you're expecting help. It was an honest mistake and as you can see, no one banned your account. Please refrain from name calling/insults going forward.


I want my **** acct REMOVED!!!:angry::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

People here tried to help you and your dog and this is the way you react??? :blink::angry: I didn't see you thanking anyone here who gave you advice. You wanted info ASAP and we gave it to you. No one on a board posts or responds to e-mails. You just seemed to disappear. And the next thing you're cursing at members. 

We've had a lot of spam on the site and the question of whether your post was spam or not was posted very cautiously with the caveat of "Sorry if not the case." I think you have been incredibly rude to us Kris.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Bluboo78 said:


> You idiot! I did NOT SPAM noone !!! That's my REAL
> Email addy you twit! Why'd you notify me!!?? You'd better go back
> To the page you reported me on and apologize!!! I have done NO harm!!! Your MEAN!!! I just got home this morning after taking my Zoey to the Vet to find your horrible FAKE spam insult!!! Well I'll have you know!!! Im apalled at you!!! I see I was looking for help in the WRONG place, AND WILL
> NOT BUY a subsciption to this snobby page! Humph!:smilie_tischkante::angry::angry::angry:


wow! Anger issues! 

All people did was try and help you and your dog, you have right to insult people here like that. 

Your first post did look a little like spam - the way it was written, the email address and the random caps in words.


----------

